# Heelside Snowboard



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You bought it who cares what we think go snowboard and stop worrying.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

I haven't really heard of heelside so I can't give you any insight... but with any board first boards don't really matter because within the next year or two you will be buying a new board regardless because you will want one which focuses on your area of interest (park,downhill, freestyle,etc). While you're riding just keep in mind of how your base holds up (keep it waxed if it needs to be) watch for chips, chips in the edges, the only thing I could find on the net was that they lose their edges quickly, which basically means they don't stay sharp that well. I also read they are forgiving though which is great for beginners. Keep it lubed and sharp and you shouldn't have any problems... With bindings, well same deal haven't really heard of M3 but hey all you gotta do is rep em and shred em. Just check for solid frame (no cracks) screws are always tight, straps lock and disengage properly and you shouldn't have any issues... B boot won't give you any issues, just make sure they are comfortable, lace em up and wear em for 40 mins make sure you aren't getting any pressure points. Boarding isn't about brands it's more about quality, and comfort! Hope this helps a bit, sorry I don't know anything about the companies.


----------

